# 5V Rechteck Signal zu 24V



## Diablo (6 Juni 2020)

Moin Moin,

ich habe hier impulsgeber welche 5 V am Ausgang haben.

nun möchte ich diese gerne mit der S7 300 erfassen über die DIs.

habt ihr Vorschläge wie dies zu realisieren ist?

das ganze ist für den Heimgebrauch und sollte möglichst günstig umzusetzen sein 

dankeschön im Voraus


----------



## Matze001 (6 Juni 2020)

Ich würde einen Optokoppler einsetzen, der mit den 5V angesteuert wird, und mind. die 24V schalten kann.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (7 Juni 2020)

Wie Matze schon sagt ein Opto oder einen Transistor. 
Wenn der Impuls nicht so oft kommt ein Relais..
Gibt bestimmt auch 5V Inputs. 
Wie du siehst gibt es da Zahlreiche Möglichkeiten


----------



## Diablo (7 Juni 2020)

Es handelt sich um hallsensoren welche an einer Motorwelle montiert sind. 

Und da bin ich nun überfragt, Digitaltechnik war nie so meins


----------



## Matze001 (7 Juni 2020)

Moin,

dann wirst Du es vermutlich vergessen können den über einen DI einzulesen, da brauchst Du eine Zählerbaugruppe damit keine Impulse verloren gehen.


Grüße

Marcel


----------



## appsofting (7 Juni 2020)

Wie oben erwähnt, benötigt man hier zum korrekten Zählen unabhängig vom SPS-Zyklus eine Zählerkarte s7300, was die Kosten erhöht.
Es ist auch möglich, ein externes Impulszählmodul zu verwenden (Basis für CD4017 für 50 Cent ) und deren Wert - Frequenz - als BCD an S7300 DI zu senden.

Grüße​


----------



## Heinileini (7 Juni 2020)

appsofting schrieb:


> Es ist auch möglich, ein externes Impulszählmodul zu verwenden (Basis für CD4017 für 50 Cent ) und deren Wert - Frequenz - als BCD an S7300 DI zu senden.


CD4017 und BCD? Google sagt mir, dass der CD4017 nicht 4, sondern 10 Ausgänge (+ Carry) hat - in Prinzip das, was man bräuchte, um NixieRöhren anzusteuern, nur dafür reicht die Spannungsfestigkeit nicht.


----------



## Gleichstromer (8 Juni 2020)

Einfach wäre z. B. so:




Einschränkungen:
- Keine Potentialtrennung zwischen Ausgang und Eingang.
- Wenn Potentialtrennung erforderlich, dann mit Optokoppler. Dafür muss man die max. zu übertragende Impulsfrequenz und die minimale Impulslänge wissen. Standard-Optokoppler sind nicht die schnellsten.
- Die o. a. Schaltung dreht die Phasenlage um 180°, wenn Eingangsimpuls vorhanden, dann Ausgang=0.
- Dimensionierung für max. 10mA Eingangsstrom. Stromaufnahme der Schaltung bei 50% Impulsbreite ca. 25mA
- es gibt noch andere Möglichkeiten, hängt aber von deinem Impulsgeber ab (Gegentaktausgang ja/nein, ... )


----------



## Diablo (8 Juni 2020)

Anbei ein Auszug der Antriebe mit den Hallgeber Sensor.


----------



## pit_p58 (8 Juni 2020)

Das ist eine nicht so teure Loesung

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32673751839.html

oder bei wago oder phoenix


----------



## PN/DP (8 Juni 2020)

Das geht noch vieeel günstiger: 4 Kanal Optokoppler 5V zu 24V PNP (besonders geeignet für SPS-Eingänge) für ca. 7,-EUR, 2 Stück quasi kostenlos für Neukunden

Harald


----------



## ADS_0x1 (15 Juni 2020)

Du musst beachten, was für eine Frequenz du als Maximum erwartest. Wir hatten das Problem bei einem Schlungsaufbau, dort sollte ein PWM Lüfter (4-Pin Gehäuselüfter aus dem PC Bereich) geregelt werden. Der Lief auf 24 V Betriebsspannung, brauchte aber 5 V PWM.

Wir haben das mit einem High-Speed-Optokoppler 6N137 gelöst, Schaltung gibt es im Datenblatt. Musst dann nur noch die Widerstände berechnen. Wenn das für einen Testaufbau sein soll, reicht eine Steckplatine. Ansonsten gibt es die auch als Reihenklemmen von WAGO, Phoenix oder Weidmüller. Letzerer Hersteller bietet sogar preiswert eine an: MOS 5VTTL/24VDC 0,1A (um die 20€). Die hat gem. Datenblatt eine maximale Frequenz von 100 kHz, dafür allerdings nur einen äußerst geringen Laststrom. Sollte bei einem Spannungssignal aber ausreichend sein.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## StP (15 Juni 2020)

> Wie oben erwähnt, benötigt man hier zum korrekten Zählen unabhängig vom SPS-Zyklus eine Zählerkarte s7300, was die Kosten erhöht.


Falls er die SPS noch nicht hat, bietet sich auch die Möglichkeit, eine Kompaktsteuerung (31xC) zu kaufen - die sind günstig und haben schon ein paar schnelle Zähler dabei.


----------

